# Thinking about applying for packer



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

I am thinking about applying for a packer job at my local DC. Has anyone worked in packing, and how is it? I currently have a job in food service and while I like it a lot, my pay has been cut significantly because of COVID and I need job security and better pay. I want to get some insight on what the job as a packer entails to maybe get an idea if I would like it or not. I heard warehousing is very hard, physical work... but I wonder if packing is as physically demanding? Thanks


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2020)

Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks. He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't. Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more. The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you. Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%. At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night. Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands. Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this. Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months. Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work. There are safety non negotiables. Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you. A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night. Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action... If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there. Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice. People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.
Thanks 
@FrankM0421


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks. He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't. Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more. The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you. Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%. At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night. Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands. Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this. Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months. Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work. There are safety non negotiables. Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you. A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night. Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action... If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there. Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice. People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.
> Thanks
> @FrankM0421


Oh wow that doesn't sound fun at all. So packers put stickers on boxes all day long?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Oh wow that doesn't sound fun at all. So packers put stickers on boxes all day long?


Yes


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

So monotonous work, not physically demanding. The way people are talking about it, I don't see how anyone would want to work there. It sounds miserable. Are there any pros? Or all cons?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> So monotonous work, not physically demanding. The way people are talking about it, I don't see how anyone would want to work there. It sounds miserable. Are there any pros? Or all cons?


Please check the other threads in this forum.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please check the other threads in this forum.


I did check but there are hundreds and I only found one with some information. I was looking if any packers on here could give insight.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> I did check but there are hundreds and I only found one with some information. I was looking if any packers on here could give insight.


It won’t easy job.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m cross trained in packing. It isn’t that bad, but I can’t be a good gauge as I don’t do it all the time. Basically a different person feeds the line cuts open boxes. You would scan the label take the product out of the box and put it in a box that is designated for a certain store. Not hard.  You can talk to your partner. For $16.50-$17 starting, not bad. There are newer packing systems in the future, I think Minnesota is the only dc currently, that will have different procedures to pack. 


Justagirl said:


> I am thinking about applying for a packer job at my local DC. Has anyone worked in packing, and how is it? I currently have a job in food service and while I like it a lot, my pay has been cut significantly because of COVID and I need job security and better pay. I want to get some insight on what the job as a packer entails to maybe get an idea if I would like it or not. I heard warehousing is very hard, physical work... but I wonder if packing is as physically demanding? Thanks


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I’m cross trained in packing. It isn’t that bad, but I can’t be a good gauge as I don’t do it all the time. Basically a different person feeds the line cuts open boxes. You would scan the label take the product out of the box and put it in a box that is designated for a certain store. Not hard.  You can talk to your partner. For $16.50-$17 starting, not bad. There are newer packing systems in the future, I think Minnesota is the only dc currently, that will have different procedures to pack.


Okay thanks so much for the reply. That doesn't sound as bad as the other comment up top. I think I will apply and see what happens. What do you normally do when not helping with packing?


----------



## Great (Aug 13, 2020)

I actually packer. Basically you taking product out a vender box and putting into target box. You will have different product in a target box. You will walk up and down a line for 10 to 12 hours. You must be able to lift 30 to 35 pounds. Usually work with another packer most of the time.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Great said:


> I actually packer. Basically you taking product out a vender box and putting into target box. You will have different product in a target box. You will walk up and down a line for 10 to 12 hours. You must be able to lift 30 to 35 pounds. Usually work with another packer most of the time.


Thanks for the reply! How do you like it?


----------



## Great (Aug 14, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Thanks for the reply! How do you like it?


I like it I am been in packing for about 15 years.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 14, 2020)

Great said:


> I like it I am been in packing for about 15 years.


That's awesome. Is there a lot of women that do it or is it mostly men?


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Aug 15, 2020)

There is a mix of males and females.....young and old....I’ve been a packer at my DC for over a year. It’s a very physical job, but doable. If you are looking for steady employment this is it. Health benefits, 401 k match, and Target discount. Right now we need packers desperately. OT is require. We are working 50-60 hr weeks. My experience there has been great. I work with some really great ppl. I encourage you to give it a shot.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 15, 2020)

Kimberlea72 said:


> There is a mix of males and females.....young and old....I’ve been a packer at my DC for over a year. It’s a very physical job, but doable. If you are looking for steady employment this is it. Health benefits, 401 k match, and Target discount. Right now we need packers desperately. OT is require. We are working 50-60 hr weeks. My experience there has been great. I work with some really great ppl. I encourage you to give it a shot.


Thank you for the great input. I just applied so fingers crossed and hopefully I get an offer 😁


----------



## Sickdog (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been packing for 6 months and it's a piece of cake. It's very physical but you get used to it as time goes by. Your just scanning and tossing stuff in boxes all day or night. Once they're full you scan them out and tape them up. Its super easy, just make sure you bring a nice healthy lunch and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

So I got an offer for the B1 shift. I hope it all goes well!


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 17, 2020)

Worst case scenario you try it and don't like it. Just keep your head up, of all the jobs I've ever worked there are people that will be miserable no matter what their situation is. Its not nearly as bad as some make it out to be, now I'm not saying there aren't actual problems but if you can leave work problems at work you will be ahead of most others you work with.


----------



## thatdcpacker (Aug 18, 2020)

What @Amata903 said is pretty much it.  It’s pretty easy but your feet will hurt to begin with if you’re not walking 10-12 hours a day currently.

B1 is the shift most people want, so you got lucky there.

One thing to note is that packers get paid less than any other position and you can’t cross train in other departments because of that, however you can put in for a transfer after 6 months if you want to move.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 18, 2020)

thatdcpacker said:


> What @Amata903 said is pretty much it.  It’s pretty easy but your feet will hurt to begin with if you’re not walking 10-12 hours a day currently.
> 
> B1 is the shift most people want, so you got lucky there.
> 
> One thing to note is that packers get paid less than any other position and you can’t cross train in other departments because of that, however you can put in for a transfer after 6 months if you want to move.


Thank you. I was hoping to get this shift because I currently work the same hours and days so it's a good deal for me. And I know someone that just got hired in the warehouse and makes almost $3 more an hour than me starting so that was kind of disappointing lol. Is there a reason packers make less?


----------



## thatdcpacker (Aug 18, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> Is there a reason packers make less?



HR told me it’s because packers don’t lift as much weight.  While that’s true, we walk a lot more than anyone else probably.  Dumb answer from HR.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 18, 2020)

thatdcpacker said:


> HR told me it’s because packers don’t lift as much weight.  While that’s true, we walk a lot more than anyone else probably.  Dumb answer from HR.


I seriously doubt they walk more than outbound. I know they also take not having to be equipment trained into account as well.

But i think its generally considered a less physical job.

As stated if you decide to later on you can put in for a department transfer. Inbound and warehouse aren't horrible but stay away from outbound.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't work at Tarshit there's better options than work there. It not stable hours,most leaders treat you like shit on their shoes and theypurposely keep you under hours just so they don't have to give you benefits.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 19, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Don't work at Tarshit there's better options than work there. It not stable hours,most leaders treat you like shit on their shoes and theypurposely keep you under hours just so they don't have to give you benefits.


Welcome to the DC sub, where everyone is full-time and has a set schedule.


----------



## whsDCII (Aug 19, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> Welcome to the DC sub, where everyone is full-time and has a set schedule.


This made me lol. Well played sir.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 19, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Don't work at Tarshit there's better options than work there. It not stable hours,most leaders treat you like shit on their shoes and theypurposely keep you under hours just so they don't have to give you benefits.


Yeah thats not a problem at DC's, mandatory OT is far more of a "problem" than lack of hours.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 19, 2020)

Conducted 2 interviews for in store positions today.  Both applicants were very adamant that they would NOT accept a position that was either seasonal/temporary or part-time/under 40 hours.  I was forced to show them the door and explain they had walked in to the wrong building.  We may be interested in them but they are clearly not interested in us.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 19, 2020)

What are the people called on the BPK side that use machines?  They pull from order pickers and when they run out of labels end up packing.


----------



## Great (Aug 19, 2020)

They are call warehouse.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 19, 2020)

Great said:


> They are call warehouse.



They put BPK on the battery change sheet and they aren't at startup with WHS.


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 19, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Conducted 2 interviews for in store positions today.  Both applicants were very adamant that they would NOT accept a position that was either seasonal/temporary or part-time/under 40 hours.  I was forced to show them the door and explain they had walked in to the wrong building.  We may be interested in them but they are clearly not interested in us.


How many hours is normal for someone to get in the store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 19, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> How many hours is normal for someone to get in the store?


4 to 12 hours.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 19, 2020)

Justagirl said:


> How many hours is normal for someone to get in the store?


Never worked at the stores before but I troll r/target a lot, lots of complaints about only getting around 15 - 20 hours. Then there are those that claim they get 40 per week, but that doesn't seem to be the norm.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 20, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> What are the people called on the BPK side that use machines?  They pull from order pickers and when they run out of labels end up packing.


MBP, they report to the same managers as packing but they’re warehouse workers.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Aug 21, 2020)

Packers and break pack are all a part of the department MBP


----------



## Luck (Aug 26, 2020)

Kimberlea72 said:


> Packers and break pack are all a part of the department MBP


Unless you are a RDC equipped with Miniload in which case it is MLP instead!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2020)

@Justagirl did you apply?


----------



## Justagirl (Aug 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Justagirl did you apply?


Yes. I got hired on as a packer. I start next week 😁


----------



## ManMythMachine (Sep 22, 2020)

thatdcpacker said:


> HR told me it’s because packers don’t lift as much weight.  While that’s true, we walk a lot more than anyone else probably.  Dumb answer from HR.


I know the weight requirement is less but I also believe Packers should make just as much as all other warehouse workers because I have flexed in to MBP from Warehousing to feed Packers and I made more than the Packers I was feeding which seemed pretty ridiculous to me so I totally get where you are coming from. 

If Packers were on an even playing field they could crosstrain in other departments and even do more in their own department.  As it now stands, Spot is shooting itself in the foot by limiting you all to one single function.  Especially during Fall Season.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Sep 22, 2020)

whsDCII said:


> This made me lol. Well played sir.


Well we are full time but the "set" schedule can be riddled with much double mandatory overtime & chagrin.


----------



## jenna (Sep 22, 2020)

Hours have been cut store side.  Several tm's get less than 20 per week.  Some are scheduled less than 4 hour shifts.  Some work one day a week (not by choice.)


----------

